# Adolf - Der Film: Telefonstreich mit Churchill und Adolf



## PCGamesRedaktion (24. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Adolf - Der Film: Telefonstreich mit Churchill und Adolf* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Adolf - Der Film: Telefonstreich mit Churchill und Adolf


----------



## Kerusame (24. Januar 2013)

haha top


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2013)

Hehe, ich freu mich schon auf den Film. Hoffe, das wird was


----------



## Dyson (26. Januar 2013)

so schlecht.


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hehe, ich freu mich schon auf den Film. Hoffe, das wird was



Hoffe ich auch. Hab das 49,99 Paket genommen.  

Wer das als schlecht bezeichnet hat keinen Humor!


----------



## Mothman (26. Januar 2013)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Wer das als schlecht bezeichnet hat keinen Humor!


Naja. Ich finde es auch nicht witzig. 
Würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass es "schlecht" ist. Ich kann aber nicht drüber lachen. Mir ist höchstens mal nen Schmunzler rausgerutscht.


----------

